# GoodWood FOS Who's Going



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This will be me and my son's 6 th year in a row was so surprised, last year when i posted how little people would be attending, from the site is most on here not petrol heads as well as OCD with car cleaning?

Have you every thought about going?

Does distance and cost put you off

Do you not know how good it is?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I think cost puts a lot of people off - my other half paid almos as much for top gear live the other year and it was awful!

I'll be going again with some friends, been quite a few years now and love everything about it. There's just nothing like it and it's excellent value for money for what's there IMO :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Cost and distance issues for me, would luv to go. Classic silver stone is one event I do make an effort to attend.


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

s29nta said:


> Cost and distance issues for me, would luv to go. Classic silver stone is one event I do make an effort to attend.


Me too never been and at the price of the entrance I won't ever be going


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

went last year and the entrance fee was certainly worth it. Hopefully going again this year

Alex


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

could not agree more with this comment

I think cost puts a lot of people off - my other half paid almos as much for top gear live the other year and it was awful!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> Cost and distance issues for me, would luv to go. Classic silver stone is one event I do make an effort to attend.


Well distance an excuse i have traveled 600miles each way 3 years of the 5 so far i think after you have seen once , you don't mind the travel, good call silverstone classic on my list:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Any space in your suitcase? 

Have a good one.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

evanhartshorne said:


> Me too never been and at the price of the entrance I won't ever be going


That's what i thought until some of the life experience my son and me have had by going pays it 10 times over. Metting mr Pagini and charles morgan and speaking about there car's, Stirling Moss, Jackie Stewart, Murray Walker chatting about his past,Alain Prost chatting about his cars, Rob Huff , and then onto Lewis , Nico ,Jenson, and Adrian Newey all great guy's, experience of a life time each year , last year son chatted to Rupert Grunt , Nicol Sherze, Jenson, and got pic's with them


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We were planning to go but we're going to Oz in October now so saving as much as we can towards that.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Any space in your suitcase?
> 
> Have a good one.


:lol: No it's full of my gear to get signed by my favorite drivers just looked Nelson Piquet with be driving his Brabham BMW, should one great moment, and hundreds of others


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> We were planning to go but we're going to Oz in October now so saving as much as we can towards that.


Sounds fantastic Natalie, i met a chap that travelled from Christchurch to FOS last year spoke time him on 3 days last year , we even give him a lift to station at Gatwick one , day , great guy with lot's of stories to tell. Enjoy your trip


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I can make do with my local motor sport mecca, oulton park is about 6 miles from my pad:thumb: many happy days and memories there!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

6 miles from oulton park sounds fantastic to me:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Where else can you see classic racers, F1 cars over the years, rally cars from across the years inc group B, touring cars, Le Mans cars, bikes and all the latest super and hyper cars live and in motion, engines going, the noise the lot as well as all the static displays, cars and latest cars from all the manufacturers for a measly £57.

It amazes me how someone can think it's expensive entry for all of the above. If you went to see them all ndividually it would cost a fortune. There's too much to even see in one day


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I will make an effort and get to goodwood one year I promise you! I must admit a lot of the interest for me is the cars themselves. Seeing cars from years past in action rather than sat in museums is the bit that I like.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

adlem said:


> Where else can you see classic racers, F1 cars over the years, rally cars from across the years inc group B, touring cars, Le Mans cars, bikes and all the latest super and hyper cars live and in motion, engines going, the noise the lot as well as all the static displays, cars and latest cars from all the manufacturers for a measly £57.
> 
> It amazes me how someone can think it's expensive entry for all of the above. If you went to see them all ndividually it would cost a fortune. There's too much to even see in one day


The best bit for me 2 years ago was getting up the hill driving a C63AMG and last Year New M5 was a dream come true experience for me , and got the incar video, 110mph over the finish in m5 was amazing, thinking next day legends would be traveling up the famous track, i think you have covered most in your over view how about chatting to Ken Block with my son and seeing him in action, and also the new stunt area and Duggie Lampkin, great guy to chat to


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

My first festival of speed this year and I can't wait!

I've gone for general and roving grandstand admission for on the Friday.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> I will make an effort and get to goodwood one year I promise you! I must admit a lot of the interest for me is the cars themselves. Seeing cars from years past in action rather than sat in museums is the bit that I like.


Me too but speaking with F1 mechanics and pit crew great, and also people like Andy Green , great guy, chatted about blood hound. Seeing a 5 million pound silveer arrow fired up and being driving by Stirling Moss well, if that does not excite, then how about Seb Loeb putting his car through round the track:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Enjoy your day Serkie - I don't even bother with the grandstands and sit up on the hill!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Serkie said:


> My first festival of speed this year and I can't wait!
> 
> I've gone for general and roving grandstand admission for on the Friday.


You will enjoy make sure you cover all area's but i think it will be hard we did 4 days last two years, enjoy it will be special as 20 year celebration


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Of course I'm going derek  the price is nothing compared to the experience, last year was my first time, it was that good i booked tickets immediately for this year.

Its unbelievably good 

Just to add, £155 for weekend i don't think is bad, every day was different and more stuff to see, the 230mile trip each way is well worth it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Of course I'm going derek  the price is nothing compared to the experience, last year was my first time, it was that good i booked tickets immediately for this year.
> 
> Its unbelievably good
> 
> Just to add, £155 for weekend i don't think is bad, every day was different and more stuff to see, the 230mile trip each way is well worth it


£155 do they charge more if you come from Yorkshire? :lol: not that I wound not pay that


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> £155 do they charge more if you come from Yorkshire? :lol: not that I wound not pay that


My bad thats all in with camping too for the 4 days


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> My bad thats all in with camping too for the 4 days


I would do the camping but son like aircon and comfy beds in premier inn:thumb: £155 with camping is that of site Rob sounds great value


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I would do the camping but son like aircon and comfy beds in premier inn:thumb: £155 with camping is that of site Rob sounds great value


Haha its next to goodwood circuit then there is a free bus to the entrance, atmosphere is great at camping but yes premier inn would be nice


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I went last year as I got cheap tickets off a friend but no chance this year so I'll probably pass. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It's costs for me, seeing as quite a few of you will probably be passing through my town enroute, lol, I live about 15 mins away


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> It's costs for me, seeing as quite a few of you will probably be passing through my town enroute, lol, I live about 15 mins away


Ploughbourgh ? We run down each day from Gatwick:thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

First tome this year. Considering I live 40 minutes from good wood I booked a hotel anyway. Going Friday-Sunday. Can't wait.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> First tome this year. Considering I live 40 minutes from good wood I booked a hotel anyway. Going Friday-Sunday. Can't wait.


I think its best to do at least 2days as every day is different sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Ploughbourgh ? We run down each day from Gatwick:thumb:


Nope, north of goodwood


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Nope, north of goodwood


Aye ok up with the oil Barons at WytchFarm:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

My ticket came in the post the other day. Going on the Friday this year! Fingers crossed for good weather


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

What's the parking situation like, easy to park and get out?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

We`re going again this year, camping from Thursday. IMO there`s no better place to go if your a petrol head for the money


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

ROMEYR32 said:


> We`re going again this year, camping from Thursday. IMO there`s no better place to go if your a petrol head for the money


Im camping from thursday too, keep a lookout for the octavia


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Serkie said:


> What's the parking situation like, easy to park and get out?


Easy to park, an **** to get out


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Serkie said:


> What's the parking situation like, easy to park and get out?


The parking is very well managed by the carpark staff, but expect a very high volume of cars leading to quite a long time getting from the round about up to the entrance and then to a spot.

Obviously if you get there super early, or very late, you'll spend less time queuing.

The same is true when you come to leave. If you leave at a busy time, expect to be queuing for quite a while too.

The parking is in a field, and your car WILL get very dusty (it's it's dry weather obviously).

The other thing to remember if it's your first time is that you will be doing a LOT of walking! They say on the website, make sure you bring your comfy shoes, and that really is a must! The car park is quite a walk from the main show area (through the new aviation display) and that's just the start!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Im camping from thursday too, keep a lookout for the octavia


I`m going in the works Disco :driver::lol::lol:


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, another thing, is that the car park really is a car show all by it's self! I love wandering through looking at all the cars, everything from old sh!tboxes to rare classics and rarer supercars!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

PTR101 said:


> Oh, another thing, is that the car park really is a car show all by it's self! I love wandering through looking at all the cars, everything from old sh!tboxes to rare classics and rarer supercars!


Hahaha i said same last year


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheers for the advice chaps. I shall now aim to get there early and leave around 3pm.


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Going on the Thursday only (never been this day before), but BF won tickets via BMW. Just got back from Waxstock the weekend, so all happening this week !

He also lives just a few miles away 

Have been several times, arrived at 6.30am in the car park, traffic at this point wasn't too bad. The surrounding area gets REALLY busy though, and doesn't take long to get grid locked ! Fun looking at all the cars queuing !

Even arriving early, the queue to get in through the gates builds very easily, there is plenty to do by the time you wander through the paddocks, nosey up to the F1 stands and have a bacon butty, ready for the start at 9.00 ish.

Walk in is quite a long way, weather looks cooler from the 30' of today. It can get very warm there, so lots of suntan cream guys !

Its a fab event. Will try to look out for the Vulcan, or rather hear it if in the area ish .

Toilet facilities are plentiful, and you can fill water bottles up. The trek up to the rally stage is a long hike and quite steep, especially in the sun.

If you want to watch the F1 boys, you need to stand in the holding area early for when they bring the cars down. Its not a big area, and usually several people deep. Good opportunity to see the drivers.

Noise of the cars is fab when they are firing them up, not just F1, can get very noisey. Getting out of the carpark can be a nightmare, but its to be expected, its a huge event.

Comfy footwear essential :thumb:

Everyone enjoy themselves :car:

Gill


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Serkie said:


> Cheers for the advice chaps. I shall now aim to get there early and leave around 3pm.


There is still alot going on after 3pm, especially if they are running late, however you will miss a huge chunk of the traffic ! It will take a while to walk back to the carpark as well.

So much to see, one day to look round everything is cutting it fine, just plan a little what you want to see and check out where is the best place to stand is.

Very easy to miss something because you got distracted looking at another area 

Have fun:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Amen, I always get there for when the car parks open and don't leave till it's all over as it's a real struggle to see it all in one day.

Also, they run a tractor shuttle from the bottom of the hill up to the rally area so that saves the legs a bit


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

adlem said:


> Amen, I always get there for when the car parks open and don't leave till it's all over as it's a real struggle to see it all in one day.
> 
> Also, they run a tractor shuttle from the bottom of the hill up to the rally area so that saves the legs a bit


Skoda did a taxi service from there bit to the entrance last year, it was a bit hidden so people didnt know about it, hope they do it this year


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

adlem said:


> Amen, I always get there for when the car parks open and don't leave till it's all over as it's a real struggle to see it all in one day.
> 
> Also, they run a tractor shuttle from the bottom of the hill up to the rally area so that saves the legs a bit


Tractor is a welcome sight!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

If anyone sees me WORKING ( not for FOS btw) give us a toot!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you allowed to take your on picnic? I don't fancy paying their food prices .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Exotica said:


> Are you allowed to take your on picnic? I don't fancy paying their food prices .


I'm pretty sure you can yes I saw a fair few there doing it last year


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

You can yes, I have before. Although this year with the heat etc I'm going to cheat and just take some money!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm there tomorrow thanks to Alfa Romeo UK


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Second time for me this time round

I'm staying in a Brighton hotel overnight, train to Chichester, shuttle to the FOS £5 return

Got to be better than arriving by car, was awful gridlock last time

Can't wait, easily the best motor event around


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Mclaren P1 is showing too


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm working there tomorrow in the f1 paddock parking cars and bikes, look for me I will be wearing a orange high viz marshal jacket


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Didn't know you lived so close to us dude


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm 50 mins away so not too bad.


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

Had a great day there today, except for the lack of organisation on the exit from the car park, 35mins.

This was only achieved by hopping across the rows of parking in the gaps.... believe me, if you were sat there, you would do the same ! Quite a few drivers getting a bit irate. With cars not being let out, there was a lot of stacking from the rows, all trying to join the one lane for the exit !

Tip - the lane nearest the exit by the hedge (road side) is the quickest way out. They were holding the traffic back and staff were letting this lane go the most.

Same every year, crap !

Walking into the venue, we were greeted by the sand enhanced cars ! This was far worse on the way out, including the girlfriends Mini. She is not happy 

This can only be the same with temps even hotter for the weekend.

Pictures give some idea what will be greeting them on the way back to their car and have a nasty shock :doublesho

Day was very busy, lots to see and do, full day out. The 458 sounded fab going up the hill. Plenty of eating options, especially a group of 'old type Citroen vans' offering different things from the run of the mill (down the hill from the Alfa stand). Average price £6-7, drinks £1.50-£2 (non alcohol).

Was rather warm in the afternoon, temp around 23', but lovely cool breeze.

A lot of cars all lined up for action tomorrow so well worth having a good wander round.

Now to snow foam the mini later !














































John & Gill (Minigill)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

That Dust looks a nightmare !


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

It was around 5mm thick on a couple of m3's and mercs when I left at about 6:30


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Just bloody cleaned mine too


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

My first time at the Festival of Speed yesterday and definitely not my last. What a day! Seriously impressed and highly recommended.

There was so much to see that I went to bed giddy last night, my head scrambled with raucous exhaust notes and the petrol fumes etched into my nostrils! For me it was a petrol heads dream, getting amongst the cars and paddocks were a particular highlight along with watching some very rare and exotic metal run up the hill. Also enjoyed the forest rally stage.

Just a few of many pictures taken...

Pictures moved to here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4189211


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Was offered a couple of free tickets for today and turned them down

The event was fantastic in the first 6-7 years, you could wander round the paddocks, talk to the drivers and actually get to see the cars going up the hill

Its now become massively over commercialized and the sheer volume of people ruins the enjoyment for me

The Pageant of Power is more fun for me, good access, more sensible prices and you can actually see the cars


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

andy665 said:


> Was offered a couple of free tickets for today and turned them down
> 
> The event was fantastic in the first 6-7 years, you could wander round the paddocks, talk to the drivers and actually get to see the cars going up the hill
> 
> ...


Each to there own, day 4 tomorrow of year 2 and still epic and having no issues with getting around just have be wise and work opposite way round to everyone else


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I went there today absolutely packed but you could still walk around freely and see everything. The only negative was the heat was unbearable .


----------

